

Thoughts on our hn "soft-launch" (chuwe.com) - sgrove
http://blog.chuwe.com/thoughts-on-our-hn-soft-launch

======
dbul
I can't count how many times we've put together a site and at some point the
signup feature had some kind of problem. Out of curiousity, what was the
specific bug if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
swombat
Definitely.

Lesson learned from countless similar issues: sign-ups and credit card forms
break in weird and wonderful ways.

 _Always_ test both right after a big deployment.

~~~
sgrove
"Always test both right after a big deployment."

Words to live by. I've changed to a staging server so I can test everything on
a "live" server before pushing it to production.

As I mentioned before, I'm glad I wrote it just to hear that frustrating
mistakes like this aren't altogether uncommon!

------
JacobAldridge
Hey sgrove - thanks for the update.

I'm only one of the 600, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on ChuWe. 'Ask HN'
posts are great (as you realised, and acknowledged) so a website full of small
biz questions is very exciting.

Looking forward to the hard launch ... and your thoughts on that as well!

~~~
sgrove
For those of you who don't know, Jacob's a business coach out of Australia
who's been wonderful in helping out individual questions on the site.

Exactly the kind of expert we were hoping to attract to help entrepreneurs on
the site!

------
jskopek
This is a little off topic, but I want to re-iterate an age old plea: Please
link to your product/service from your blog page!

I missed the original soft-launch, but happened across this article. I had to
type in the top level domain to see what the service was about. If the blog
had a header explaining what the service was and providing a link to the home
page it would make things so much easier.

~~~
sgrove
Sounds fair enough. I've emailed garry at posterous to see if there's anything
we can do about that.

